# Updated Advice Article: How to Post a Classified ad in the Marketplace



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2013)

This page was constructed back in 2008 when the marketplace went live, and has not been updated since.  I sincerely apologize as there were a number of outdated sections that have been changed over the past few years!

I also hope this will help some folks post ads if they were previously unaware how easy it is to do in the Marketplace!

http://tug2.net/timesharemarketplace/TimeshareMarketplaceInstructions.html


----------

